# About to go to Israel



## schmiggle (Jul 17, 2016)

As the thread title says, I will be going to Israel in a couple of days and was wondering if there is anything in particular I should look for (perhaps this is too broad?).  I was thinking mostly in terms of arachnids and herps, because those happen to be most interesting to me.

I know I will be in Rehovot, I will probably also be near Jerusalem.  The first is on the Mediterranean coastal plain, the second a little farther from the ocean and about 2000'-2500' elevation.

Any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------

